# looking for hat company



## hcstreetwear (Jul 16, 2008)

hey guys, 

I have been using Flexfit hats in the past. I am having a lot of complaints over the past couple weeks of peoples hats coming apart. I am looking for a good company to provide nice 3d style embroidery and flexfit style hats only more customizable. I looked into flatfitty.com They seem really good and exactly what i am looking for except the flat brim style. My customer base isn't into the whole urban style hats as offered through them. So bottom line if anyone knows of a good company in US or China that offers quality hats with nice embroidery please let me know. I am willing to continue to use flexfit because i like that style hat i just need a good printer. My embroidery doesn't seem to get it. I tell them what i want as far as puffy print and always get below quality prints. 

I am also in the market for custom tack/twill letters if available. 

I appreciate you taking time to read this and thank you in advance. If you can provide any company's to look into it would really help me out. 

Thanks 
Ryan


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Where are you located? 

Can you give me more info on what you are looking for regarding custom cut tackle twill?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

For the custom twill check out Stahl's.....JB


----------



## hcstreetwear (Jul 16, 2008)

hey tfalk i am located near philly pa. In regards to the tack i wanted to have my logo done on sweatshirts. I dont wanta do embordery it would be way to much to have it look good. I figured twill would be a good option. What do you think ? I was thinking about the logo on a crew sweat and also maybe a H on one side of a hoodie and C on the other. 

Thanks guys for the responses. 

ryan 
hc streetwear


----------



## aoshi1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Flatfitty definitely has some nice stuff going on...While some of my target consumer base is into the urban styling, I know alot of them are old-school, and like to curl the bills up. I am still looking as well. I will keep checking back here, and will post my findings as they come along.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Ryan, you have a PM...

You could do your logo in tackle twill but you still need to stitch the edges down to keep them from coming up. Another alternative would be to use heat press vinyl to seal the edges down. I've never used it, but Stahls has something that may not need to be embroidered, I'm not sure... Look on Stahls.com under Athletic, Sim Stitch

Let me know if I can help you in any way... we just got a GX-24 cutter and the twill/applique software package from Imprintables Warehouse a few weeks ago. Here's a thread I posted recently about what we are making at the moment...

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t49431.html


----------



## tshirt0mania (May 27, 2008)

Ryan, do you have an e-mail address? I can get someone I know to get in touch with you. 

cheers,
sam


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

tshirt0mania said:


> Ryan, do you have an e-mail address? I can get someone I know to get in touch with you.
> 
> cheers,
> sam


Feel free to click on Ryan's username and send them a private message requesting that info.


----------

